# IMDB Authentication



## rajatGod512 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi ! Everyone , I just wanted to ask how can I authorize my IMDB account , so that i can post on IMDB boards .

So when I click on Authorize , it shoes two options :
1.Use my credit card 
2.Use SMS/Text messages to my cellular/mobile phone

As I dont have a credit card I clicked on SMS / Text Message (Enter Your Phone No.)

So in the place provided I enter my mobile no. but when I clicked continue , I do not get any message even after waiting a whole day . 
I have tried it many times and also with different mobiles but with no luck - I am still to get any message . What Wrong Have I done and what should I do next . 

Pls Help Anyone


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 1, 2012)

sometimes if the mobile is registered with DND(do not disturb) then msgs from certain online services are not received.try with a no. which is not registered with DND.


----------



## Scott274 (May 17, 2012)

Isn't there some way to exclude IMDB, having the same problem 

These mobile call companies are pretty smart, if you register for DND, they choke up useful messages too like this one and if you don't register they send loads of AD messages everyday which one has to keep deleting.


----------



## Sujeet (May 17, 2012)

Just Registered on IMDB and Tried Verifying The Account.
Few minutes back.
Lets see if the message arrives or not.

Will Update if my Account gets activated.

*Update:*

Received PIN at 9:00 AM 5/17/2012(Today).

Request was made at 3:00 AM (5/17/2012).

So basically it took around 6 hrs to Process The Request.Too long!!

*But here is the real deal.*

I logged into my IMDB account(created on 5/17/2012) at 10:00 AM today (5/17/12)and again made Request for PIN via SMS.

An Voila within 5 seconds i received another PIN and now i have successfully completed additional Authentication process!!

BTW i am using a Airtel and DND is active on my number.

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/8603/70875534.jpg


----------



## Scott274 (May 18, 2012)

I am using MTNL Trump, how did you enter the mobile NO. on IMDB verification page..

Select India and,

02210digitnumber
or
022-10digitnumber
or 
just the 10digitnumber

Anyone has ideas what could be the problem for us..


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

^^
Just the 10digit number.
*Dont forget to select India from drop down list.*


----------

